# Fish For a Shallow Tank



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Killifish would work well, or dwarf rasboras

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Most small schooly/shoaly fish, like Boraras species will like the high amount of lateral swim space. They won't really use the up-down.
I think most nano shoalers will work i.e Boraras species, Microdevario kubotai, Sundadanio species.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Goby's or mudskippers?


----------



## Pipejax (Nov 27, 2016)

African shell dwellershttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgZb6U3iPw

David


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Pipejax said:


> African shell dwellers
> 
> David


Not in a planted tank ;-)
+1 for killifish, I really like them, smaller species don't need big tank at all and shallow ones are ideal.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Killlies are fine , but they JUMP . Use a cover .


----------



## Brian Feeder of Fish (Nov 7, 2016)

I would go for a bunch of bottom feeders and rasboras like others were mentioning. Kuhli loaches are fun.

Brian


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I would go for a school of Chili rasbora or CPD


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Almost any fish prefers lateral movements over height...

Gobies are great as they don't really go anywhere besides the floor. A group of tetras or rasboras will shoal in the open area of your tank. Hillstream loaches hang on the bottom as well. 

Options are basically limited only by the size of the fish.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Another option might be White clouds.They seem to like shallow tanks to breed.You wouldn't need a heater then either.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

A group of pygmy cory's would look nice shuffling around the bottom. Male fancy guppies could be cool for adding lots of color and activity along the top.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

How about African dwarf frogs instead of fish? They would appreciate the quick trip for air. 

The only reason I suggest these is that all the good fish suggestions have been given.:wink2:


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bolivian rams?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I second the Fancy Guppies with pygmy corys. Nice substrate-level activity and top dwellers


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd say a 12g is a little small for rams, but sparkling gouramis or wild-type bettas could be really fun. Otherwise I'd go with small schooling fish, either microrasboras or one of the nano corydoras sp.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I was thinking a type of betta would be fun too. A pair would be interesting to watch them bubble nest. The 7" height would be perfect if you wanted to take on breeding them. Comes with extra responsibilities though and that may not be the plan...


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there going to be a lid on this tank? Is there a jumping concern?


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

dpod said:


> I'd say a 12g is a little small for rams, but sparkling gouramis or wild-type bettas could be really fun. Otherwise I'd go with small schooling fish, either microrasboras or one of the nano corydoras sp.


 Normally I'd agree. The footprint of this tank is 42Lx10Dx7H. Keeping that in mind I think a small group(3-5) would be ok here. They don't need a lot of free swimming space and tend to be bottom half of the tank dwellers. Mine are almost always within 4-5 inches of the bottom if not right on the bottom utilizing the plant cover there.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Dwarf crayfish? I've heard they're territorial, so they need a good amount of ground area, but I assume tank depth doesn't matter at all. Unlike larger crayfish, these guys are supposed to be completely plant safe.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

D.Farci said:


> Hillstream loaches hang on the bottom as well


This was going to be my other suggestion, but i dont know that a 12g would supply enough o2?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinity (Dec 31, 2016)

I have 2 hillstream loaches and 4 panda loaches in my Mr.Aqua bookshelf 12 gallon. Hillstreams like sandy areas and lots of water movement. I have a small Koralia in there to supply that.


----------

